# Canon Zoombrowser won't launch



## tm1tx (Aug 17, 2008)

My Canon Zoombrowser application won't launch. I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling from the CD several times, and I have downloaded an updated version (6.1) from the Canon site, but still I cannot get it to launch. What is really frustrating is that it used to work, and I don't know why it suddenly stopped.

I am running Windows XP on a Dell Latitude D630 laptop, and Zoombrowser v 6.1. Upon double-clicking to launch the application, I am getting an error message that says:

"Zb Module has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."

The error message then gives me the option to notify Dell I/T.

I am hoping that someone can help me understand why this application is not running and how I can fix it. I have not gone to Dell I/T for assistance, since this is not a Dell I/T supported application.

Thanks!


----------



## tm1tx (Aug 17, 2008)

Can anyone help me with this issue, or have any other suggestions? thanks!


----------



## dorkman (Jul 19, 2003)

I recall reading a fix for this last year. It involves going to the control panel and opening the firewall sttings control and adding the zoombrowser.exe file. Win XP SP-2 (and 3) prevent Zoombrowser from working unless you do this and NO ONE at CANON seems to even know!! Their (technical) support staff reminds me of an old Three Stooges movie, and that..it being kind! 

Good luck


----------

